# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Jacques Prevert

## Kshu_jam_un

Mengjes     (Jacques Prevert)

Kafene fillimisht hodhi
Ne filxhan
Pastaj qumeshtin hodhi
Mbi kafe
Me pas hodhi sheqerin 
Ne kafene me qumesht
Me lugen e vogel 
E perzjeu
E piu kafene me qumesht
Dhe mbi tryeze filxhanin e vendosi
Pa me folur
Ndezi nje cigare
Dhe rrathe krijoi
Me tymin e saj
E leshoi hirin ne tavell
Pa me folur
Pa me veshtruar
U ngrit
Kapelen ngjeshi ne koke
Dhe pardesyne dimerore veshi
Se binte shi atehere
Dhe iku
Nen shi
Nje fjale pa me thene
Nje shikim pa me hedhur
E une mbeshteta koken ne duar
Dhe qava

----------


## Syku

*Per ty e dashura ime.* (Jacques Prevert)

Kam shkuar ne tregun e zogjve
dhe kam blere zogj
per ty
e dashura ime.

Kam shkuar ne tregun e luleve
e kam blere lule
per ty
e dashura ime.

Kam shkuar ne tregun e hekurishteve
e kam blere zinxhir te rende
per ty 
e dashura ime.

Pastaj kam shkuar ne tregun e sklleverve
e te kam kerkuar,
por pa te gjetur
e dashura ime.

----------


## [Perla]

*Quand tu dors
*

Toi tu dors la nuit
moi j'ai de l'insomnie
je te vois dormir
ça me fait souffrir

.......................

Toutes les nuits je pleure toute la nuit
et toi tureves et tu souris
mais vela ne peut plus durer
une nuit surement je te tuerai
tes reves alors seront finis
et comme je me tuerai aussi
finie aussi mon insomnie
nos deux cadavres réunis
dormiront ensemble dans notre grand lit.

Toi tu reves la nuit
moi j'ai de l'insomnie
je te vois rever
ça me fait pleurer

Voilà le jour et soudain tu t'eveilles
et c'est à moi que tu souris
tu souris avec le soleil
et je ne pense plus à la nuit
tu dis les mots toujours pareils
"As-tu passé une bonne nuit"
ey je réponds comme la veille
"Oui mon chéri j'ai bien dormi
et j'ai revé de toi comme chaque nuit..."

----------


## [Perla]

*Le message
*
La porte que quelqu'un a ouverte
La porte que quelqu'un a refermée
La chaise où quelqu'un s'est assis
Le chat que quelqu'un a caressé
Le fruit que quelqu'un a mordu
La lettre que quelqu'un a lue
La chaise que quelqu'un a renverseée
La porte que quelqu'un a ouvere
La route où quelqu'un court encore
Le bois que quelqu'un traverse
La rivière où quelqu'un se jette
L'hopital où quelqu'un est mort.

----------


## daniel00

> *Quand tu dors
> *
> 
> Toi tu dors la nuit
> moi j'ai de l'insomnie
> je te vois dormir
> ça me fait souffrir
> 
> .......................
> ...



Kur ti fle

Ti fle natës
unë kam pagjumësi
të shikoj të flesh
kjo më ben te vuaj



Gjithe netët qaj gjithë natës 
dhe ti endërron dhe buzëqesh
por kjo nuk mund të zgjasë më
një natë me siguri do të të vras
ëndrrat e tua atëherë do të mbarojnë
dhe meqë do të vras veten 
e mbaruar edhe e imja pagjumësi
dy kufomat tona të bashkuara 
do të flenë së bashku në shtratin tonë të madh.



Ti fle natës
unë kam pagjumësi
Të shikoj të ëndërrosh
kjo më bën të qaj



Ja dita dhe ti befas zgjohesh
dhe mua ti më buzëqesh
ti buzëqesh me diellin
dhe nuk mendoj më për natën
Ti i thua fjalët gjithmonë njëlloj
"A ke kaluar një natë të mirë"
dhe unë përgjigjem si dje mbrëma
"Po i dashur kam fjetur mirë
dhe të kam ëndërruar ty si çdo natë..."

----------


## daniel00

> *Le message
> *
> La porte que quelqu'un a ouverte
> La porte que quelqu'un a refermée
> La chaise où quelqu'un s'est assis
> Le chat que quelqu'un a caressé
> Le fruit que quelqu'un a mordu
> La lettre que quelqu'un a lue
> La chaise que quelqu'un a renverseée
> ...



Mesazhi

Derën që dikush ka hapur
Derën që dikush ka mbyllur sërisht
Karrigen ku dikush është ulur
Macen që dikush ka përkëdhelur
Frutin që dikush ka kafshuar
Letrën që dikush ka lexuar
Karrigen që dikush ka rrëzuar
Derën që dikush ka hapur
Rrugën ku dikush vrapon akoma
Drurin që dikush kalon përtej
Lumin ku dikush hidhet
Spitalin ku dikush është i vdekur

----------


## daniel00

Kenge ne gjak

Ka njolla te medha gjaku ne bote
ku shkon gjith ky gjak i perhapur?
a eshte toka qe e pi dhe dehet
dehje e çuditshme atehere
kaq e matur... kaq monotone...
Jo toka nuk dehet
Toka nuk rrotullohet gabim
ajo shtyn rregullisht veturen e saj te vogel kater stinet e saj
shiun... boren...
bresherin... kohen e bukur...
ajo nuk eshte asnjehere e dehur
mezi i lejon vetes here pas here
nje vullkan te vogel fatkeq.
Ajo rrotullohet toka
rrotullohet me pemet e saj... me kopshtet e saj... shtepite e saj...
ajo rrotullohet me njollat e medha te gjakut
dhe te gjitha gjallesat rrotullohen me te dhe gjakosen...
Ajo ajo s'do t'ia dije
toka
Ajo rrotullohet dhe te gjitha gjallesat fillojne te ulerijne
ajo s'do t'ia dije
ajo rrotullohet
nuk ndalon se rrotulluari
dhe gjaku nuk ndalon se rrjedhuri...
Ku shkon gjithe ky gjak i shperndare
gjaku i vrasjeve... gjaku i luftrave...
gjaku i mjerimit...
dhe gjaku i njerezve te torturuar ne burgje...
gjaku i femijeve te torturuar qetesisht prej babait dhe mamase se tyre...
Dhe gjaku i njerezve qe gjakosen nga koka neper biruca...
dhe gjaku i puntorit
kur puntori rreshket dhe bie nga çatia
Dhe gjaku qe vjen e qe vershon me vale te medha
me te porsalindurin... me femine tjeter...
E ema qe bertet... femija qan...
gjaku rrjedh... toka rrotullohet
toka nuk ndalon rrotullimin
gjaku nuk ndalon rrjedhjen
Ku shkon gjithe ky gjak i shperndare
gjaku i te rrahurve... i te poshteruarve...
i te vetvrareve... i te pushkatuarve... i te denuarve...
dhe gjaku i atyre qe vdesin keshtu... aksidentalisht
Ne rruge kalon nje i gjalle
me gjithe gjakun e vet brenda
papritur ja tek eshte i vdekur
dhe gjithe gjaku i tij eshte jashte
dhe te gjallet e tjere bejne te zhduket gjaku
ata e marrin trupin
por eshte ngulmues gjaku
dhe atje ku ishte i vdekuri
shume me vone krejt i zi
pak gjak qendron akoma
gjak i mpiksur
ndryshk i jetes ndryshk i trupave
gjak i mpiksur si qumeshti
si qumeshti kur rrotullohet
kur rrotullohet si toka
si toka qe rrotullohet
me qumeshtin e saj... me lopet e saj...
me te gjallet e saj... me te vdekurit e saj...
toka qe rrotullohet me pemet e saj... te gjallet e saj... shtepite e saj...
Toka qe rrotullohet me martesat...
varrimet...
guackat...
regjimentet...
toka qe rrotullohet e rrotullohet
me perrejnte e saj te medhenj prej gjaku.


Deshperimi eshte ulur mbi nje stol

Ne nje park mbi nje stol
Eshte nje burre qe therret kur kalojme
Ai ka syze nje kostum te vjeter gri
Ai pi nje cigare te vogel ai eshte i ulur
Dhe therret kur kalojme
Ose thjesht ju ben nje shenje
Nuk duhet ta shikojme
Nuk duhet ta degjojme
Duhet te kalojme
Te bejme sikur nuk e shohim
Sikur te mos e degjonim
Duhet te kalojme te shpejtojme hapin
Nese e shikoni
Nese e degjoni
Ai ju ben shenje dhe asgje asnjeri
Nuk mund t'ju pengoje te shkoni te uleni prane tij
Atehere ai ju shikon dhe qesh
Dhe ju vuani tmerresisht
Dhe burri vazhdon te qeshe
Dhe ju qeshni me te njejten qeshje
Egzaktesisht
Me shume qeshni me shume vuani
Tmerresisht
Me shume vuani me shume qeshni
Pandreqshmerisht
Dhe ju rrini atje
I ulur i ngrire
Duke qeshur mbi stol
Femijet luajne fare prane jush
Kalimtare kalojne
Qetesisht
Zogj fluturojne
Duke lene nje peme
Per nje tjeter
Dhe ju rrini atje
Mbi stol
Dhe ju e dini e dini
Qe kurre me nuk do te luani
Si keta femije
Ju e dini qe kurre me nuk do te kaloni
Qetesisht
Si keta kalimtare
Qe kurre me nuk do te fluturoni
Duke lene nje peme per nje tjeter
Si keta zogj 


Tek luleshitesja

Nje burre hyn tek nje luleshitese
dhe zgjedh lule
luleshitesja mbeshtjell lulet
burri ve doren ne xhep
per te kerkuar parane
parane per te paguar lulet
por ai ve ne te njejten kohe
menjehere
doren mbi zemren e tij
dhe bie

Ne te njejten kohe qe ai bie
paraja rrokulliset ne toke
dhe po ashtu lulet bien
ne te njejten kohe me burrin
ne te njejten kohe me parane
dhe luleshitesja mbetet
me parane qe rrokulliset
me lulet qe demtohen
me burrin qe vdes
sigurisht e gjithe kjo eshte shume e trishtueshme
dhe duhet qe ajo te beje diçka
luleshitesja
por ajo nuk di si t'ja beje
ajo nuk di
nga cila ane t'ja filloje
Ka kaq shume gjera per te bere
me kete burre qe vdes
keto lule qe demtohen
dhe kjo para
kjo para qe rrokulliset
qe nuk ndalon se rrokullisuri. 


Familjare

Mamaja ben triko
Biri ben lufte
Ajo e merr kete krejt natyrale mamaja
Po babai çfare ben babai?
Ai ben biznes
Gruaja e tij ben triko
Biri i tij luften
Vete biznes
Ai e merr kete krejt natyrale babai
dhe biri dhe biri
Cfare gjen biri?
Ai nuk gjen absolutisht asgje biri
Biri mamaja e tij ben triko babai i tij biznes ai luften
Kur te kete mbaruar luften
Ai do te beje biznes me babain e tij
Lufta vazhdon mamaja vazhdon ajo thur triko
Babai vazhdon ai ben biznes
Biri eshte vrare ai nuk vazhdon me
Babai dhe mamaja shkojne ne varreze
Ata e marrin kete krejt natyrale babai dhe mamaja
Jeta vazhdon jeta me trikon luften biznesin
Biznesi lufta trikoja lufta
Biznes biznes biznes
Jete dhe varreze 


Mengjesi

Ai e hodhi kafen
Ne filxhan
Ai hodhi qumeshtin
Ne filxhanin e kafes
Ai hodhi sheqerin
Ne kafen me qumesht
Me lugen e vogel
E perziu
E piu kafen me qumesht
Dhe e la filxhanin
Pa me folur
Ai e ndezi
Nje cigare
Beri rrathe
Me tymin
Hodhi hirin
Ne tavell
Pa me folur
Pa me shikuar
U ngrit
Ai vuri
Pallton e tij te shiut
Sepse binte shi
Dhe u nis
Nen shi
Pa nje fjale
Pa me shikuar
Dhe une mora
Koken time ne dore
Dhe qava 


Gaforrja

Ai thote jo me koke
por ai thote po me zemer
ai thote po atyre qe do
ai i thote jo profesorit
ai eshte ne kembe
e pyesin
dhe te gjitha problemet i jane drejtuar
papritmas e qeshura e marre e ze
dhe ai i fshin te gjitha
shifrat dhe fjalet
datat dhe emrat
frazat dhe kurthet
dhe me gjithe kercenimet e mesuesit
nen uuu-te e femijeve shembullore
me shkumesa te te gjitha ngjyrave
mbi derrasen e zeze te fatkeqsise
ai vizaton fytyren e lumturise. 


Fjalimi mbi paqen

Nga fundi i nje diskutimi shume te rendesishem
burri i madh i Shtetit duke u penguar
mbi nje fraze te bukur boshe
bie brenda
dhe i hutuar me gojen e madhe te hapur
duke ju marre fryma
tregon dhembet
dhe karia e dhembeve te arsyetimeve te tij paqesore
e acaron kaq nervin e luftes
çeshtja delikate e parase. 


Profesori
Nxenesi Hamlet!

Nxenesi Hamlet
(duke kercyer prej vendit)
He... Cfare... Me falni... Cfare po ndodh... Cfare ka... C'eshte?...

Profesori
(i pakenaqur)
Nuk mund te pergjigjeni <<ketu>> si gjithe te tjeret?
E pamundur,ju jeni akoma neper re.

Nxenesi Hamlet
Te jesh apo te mos jesh neper re!

Profesori
Mjafton.Pa shume naze.Dhe me zgjedhoni foljen jam,si gjithe te tjeret,kjo eshte e gjitha qe ju kerkoj

Nxenesi Hamlet
To be...

Profesori
Ne shqip,ju lutem,si gjithe te tjeret.

Nxenesi Hamlet
Mire,zoteri.(Ai zgjedhon)
Une jam apo nuk jam
Ti je apo nuk je
Ai eshte apo nuk eshte
Ne jemi apo nuk jemi...

Profesori
(teper i pakenaqur)
Po jeni ju qe nuk jeni,miku im i shkrete!

Nxenesi Hamlet
Eshte e sakte,zoti profesor
Une jam <<ku>> nuk jam
dhe,thelle thelle,he,po ta mendosh,
Te jesh <<ku>> mos te jesh
Kjo eshte mbase gjithashtu çeshtja.

----------


## Trchick

Immense et Rouge 

Immense et rouge 
Au-dessus du Grand Palais 
Le soleil d'hiver apparaît 
Et disparaît 
Comme lui mon coeur va disparaître 
Et tout mon sang va s'en aller 
S'en aller à ta recherche 
Mon amour 
Ma beauté 
Et te trouver 
Là où tu es. 









Imens dhe i kuq

Imens dhe i kuq
Atje poshte Pallatit te madh
Dielli i dimrit u duk
Dhe u zhduk
Si ai do te zhduket zemra ime
Dhe gjithe gjaku do me veje
Do me veje te te kerkoje
E dashura ime
E bukura ime
E te te gjeje
Atje ku je

----------


## broken_smile

Per te bere portretin e nje zogu

Fillimisht pikturohet kafazi

me nje porte te hapur

me tej vizatohet

dicka e lezetshme

dicka e thjeshte

dicka e bukur

dicka e dobishme

per zogun

me tej, varet piktura

ne nje peme

ne nje kopsht

ne nje korije

ose ne nje pyll

fshihu pas nje peme

pa folur asnje fjale

pa zhurme...

Here here zogu vjen shpejt

por mund t'i duhen

me vite te tera

perpara se te vendose

Nuk duhet te zhgenjehesh

duhet pritur

bile edhe vite te tera

pasi shpejtesia ose ngadalesia

e mbrritjes se zogut

s'ka asnje lidhje

me cilesine e tabllose

Kur zogu vjen

ne qofte se vjen

mbaj nje heshtje te thelle

prit qe zogu te hyje ne kafaz

dhe pasi te kete hyre

mbyll dalengadale porten me penel

pastaj

fshij nje nga nje te gjithe telat

duke bere kujdes te mos prekesh asnje 

nga pendet e zogut

Zgjidh degen me te bukur te pemes

per zogun

pikturo edhe te gjelbren e gjetheve, freskine

e eres

pluhurin e diellit

dhe zhurmen e kafsheve ne bar ne vapen

e veres

me tej, prit qe zogu te vendose per te kenduar

Ne rast se zogu nuk kendon 

atehere, eshte shenje e keqe

shenje qe piktura eshte e keqe

por kur ai kendon eshte shenje e mire

shenje qe tashme mund te vini firmen

Atehere, shkulni me shume kujdes

nje pupel nga te zogut

dhe me te shkruani emrin tuaj ne nje qoshe te tabllose.

----------


## Fiori

Me pelqeu shume kjo e fundit. Madje perkthimi ne shqip me pelqeu me shume se disa perkthime ne anglisht qe gjeta ne internet.

----------


## broken_smile

> Me pelqeu shume kjo e fundit. Madje perkthimi ne shqip me pelqeu me shume se disa perkthime ne anglisht qe gjeta ne internet.


perkthimin e gjeta ne internet por nuk di se kush eshte autori. edhe mua me pelqeu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

KJO DASHURI

Kjo dashuri 
kaq e vrullshme
Kaq e brishtë
Kaq e ndjeshme
Kaq e dëshpëruar
Kjo dashuri
E bukur si dita
Dhe e keqe si moti
Kur moti është i keq
Kjo dashuri kaq e vërtetë
Kjo dashuri kaq e bukur
Kaq e lumtur
Kaq e hareshme
Dhe kaq mendjelehte
Qe dridhet nga frika si nje fëmijë ne terr
Dhe kaq e sigurtë në vetvete
Si nje burre i qete ne mes te natës
Kjo dashuri që fuste frikën të tjerëve
Qe i bënte të flisnin
Që i bënte të zbeheshin
Kjo dashuri e përgjuar
Sepse ne e përgjojmë
E ndjekur e plagosur e shkelur e mbaruar e mohuar e harruar
Sepse ne e kemi ndjekur plagosur mbaruar mohuar harruar 
Kjo dashuri e plotë
Kaq e gjallë akoma
Plot diell
Është e jotja
Është e imja
Ajo që ka qënë
Kjo gjë gjithmonë e re
Dhe që nuk ka ndryshuar
Aq e vërtete si një bimë
Aq drithëruese si një zog
Aq e ngrohtë aq e gjallë si vera
Ne mundeni që të dy
Të shkojmë e të vijmë
Ne mund të harrojmë
E pastaj të biem në gjumë.
Të zgjohemi  të vuajmë të plakemi
E të biem serisht në gjumë
Te ëndërrojmë për vdekjen
Të zgjohemi, të buzëqeshim e të qeshim
E të rinohemi
Dashuria jone qëndron aty
Kokëfortë si mushkë
E gjallë si dëshira
E pamëshirshme si kujtesa
Budallaqe si pendesa
E dhembshur si kujtimet
E ftohtë si mermeri
E bukur si dita
E brishtë si femija
Na vështron duke buzëqeshur
Dhe na flet pa thënë asgjë 
Dhe unë degjoj duke u dridhur
Dhe thërras
Thërras për ty
Thërras për mua
Unë te lutem
Për ty, për mua dhe për të gjithë ata qe duhen
Dhe që janë dashur.
Po, unë i thërras 
Për ty, për mua dhe për të gjithë të tjerët
Që unë nuk i njoh:
-Qëndro aty
Aty ku je
Aty ku ti ishe dikur.
Qëndro aty
Mos lëviz
Mos shko
Ne që u deshëm
Ne të kemi harruar
Ti mos na harro
Ne të kemi veç ty në ketë botë
Mos na lër të bëhemi të ftohtë
Shumë më të largët gjithmonë
Kudo që të jesh
Na jep një shenjë jete
Pas shumë kohësh pranë një korije
Në pyllin e kujtimeve
Shfaqu papritmas
Na zgjat dorën
Dhe na shpëto.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Shume bukur e perkthyer Daniel00,te lumte.*

----------

